# php to latex to pdf ??



## harshitjain (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm working on a project which will require a typesetted page to be dynamically generated and then served to the user. I would like to export all the string variables to a latex file and then convert it to pdf and show it to the user.

How might I go about this? I've found various tools for creating PDFs directly from php, but none setting up things in latex from php. Any ideas?


----------

